# Anyone play world gold tour



## mart. (Jul 7, 2008)

*Anyone play world golf tour*

Anyone play world golf tour online.........

www.wgt.com


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

May help if you correct the title to golf and not gold.

Used to play a lot a year or so ago, great game and a good social side for gaming too. Do get a lot of people who quit the game though if they are losing which is just childish. Good fun though and great graphics, gameplay for a free game!


----------

